# Tracy Luther Auctions North St Paul Minnesota



## spoker (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Now that's a tricycle!!! Thanks for posting the photo. I went to the auction site to see what badge it carried. This one is badged as a Sears Happi-Time but I can tell by the handlebar stem design that it's actually a Siebert tricycle badged for Sears. http://lutherauctions.hibid.com/lot...-happy-time-tricycle/?q=tricycle&ref=lot-list


Dave


----------



## spoker (Aug 9, 2016)

sold for $120.00 plos commision and tax


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 9, 2016)

That wasn't a bad price at all for a tricycle in the beautiful condition this one was in.

Dave


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 10, 2016)

That's really a nice trike, like the reflector detail on the rear platform.....


----------

